# 2014 Central Ohio Crappie Circuit



## COCC

The Central Ohio Crappie Circuit will have 10 tournaments during the 2014 season starting Sunday, April 13 at Deer Creek Lake until the Classic on Saturday, October 4. Click any lake/reservoir below to get more information and site specific fishing maps. 

Sun, April 13 - Deer Creek Lake 
Sat, April 26 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir 
Sun, May 4 - Buckeye Lake
Sat, May 10 - Hoover Reservoir 
Sun, May 25 - Alum Creek Lake 
Sat, May 31 - Delaware Lake 
Sat, June 14 - Griggs Reservoir
Sat, Sept 13 - TBD
Sun, September 21 - Indian Lake 
Sat, October 4 - TBD (Classic)

To register and for more information visit http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/fishing-tournaments.html 


*2014 Central Ohio Crappie Circuit Highlights*


*100% Payback* - 85% at each tournament with the remaining 15% going into the Classic pot

Low Registration Prices! 
Fish individually or as a team of 2 - $30 Individual or $55 Team

Optional side pots payback 100%
$10 Big Fish - 70% to the heaviest crappie and 30% to the second heaviest crappie
$5 Non-Crappie - 100% payback to the heaviest fish caught (any fish besides a crappie) 

Reduce on travel costs!
*The ONLY Crappie Fishing Circuit in and around Central Ohio! *

No pre-tournament seminar or overnight requirements, just show up the morning of the tournament and FISH!

Vote during the first two tournaments of the year (Sunday, April 13 at Deer Creek Lake and Saturday, April 26 at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir) for the location of the fishing tournament on September 13 AND the location of the CLASSIC on October 4! Anglers can choose from ANY non-horsepower restricted lake or reservoir in Ohio including any lake we already have on the 2014 schedule!!

10 Tournaments from April 13 to October 4

Launch from any ramp on the lake/reservoir (unless noted otherwise).

No matter if you fish tournaments every weekend or have never fished a tournament before, EVERYONE IS WELCOME!
*
For more information and to register please visit All Sport FUNdamentals website at www.allsportfun.com or call us at (614) 636-3386. Looking forward to some great days of fishing!
*


----------



## StumpHawg

Whats law on partners fishing five tourneys for classic? Can I fish couple solo and three with partner to qualify? Just wondering sorry if I missed something in rules...


----------



## crittergitter

This sounds like an awesome tourney trail. I have a buddy who is very interested. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## COCC

@stumphawg Yes if you fish 5 but your partner cannot make all the tournaments then when the Classic comes you two can fish together.


----------



## COCC

@crittergitter Can't wait for the weather to warm up a bit so we can get out there and start fishing! Look forward to meeting you and buddy on the circuit. Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## StumpHawg

All Sport FUNdamentals said:


> @stumphawg Yes if you fish 5 but your partner cannot make all the tournaments then when the Classic comes you two can fish together.


Thanks for clearing that up... I'm glad circuit is up and running in central Ohio... One more question and I'm sure other guys want to know is can you use a substitute partner at all and if so would it count toward fishing 5 tourneys for classic? Pumped about lakes on circuit this will be a great series to fish in!!!


----------



## COCC

If you plan to fish the tournaments with a partner, but your partner cannot make a tournament/s you are permitted to fish with a different partner or by yourself to get your 5 dates in order to qualify for the Classic. 

At least 5 dates must be fished by one member of the team to qualify for the Classic and your partner for the Classic will be the person you fished with the most during the circuit. Partner must fish at least 3 tournaments to qualify for the Classic.

Let me know if you have any questions. We set it up this way to give everyone a little extra flexibility!


----------



## StumpHawg

Sounds good... Thanks


----------



## COCC

If anyone hasn't already heard the Buckeye Crappie Challenge will not be around this year. Tournament director and founder Jeff and I have decided to join together the BCC with the Central Ohio Crappie Circuit.


----------



## COCC

Ice is off just about everywhere now, looking forward to getting back out there!


----------



## COCC

I try to get on and check messages regularly but just wanted to let you all know if you have any questions about the circuit or need to get in contact with me email me at [email protected] or call 614-636-3386. Thanks


----------



## ying6

Would we be able to launch at deer creek on the 13th? 
I was told that they do not fill the lake until the 15th? I have no idea about deer creek so any help would be appreciated.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StumpHawg

ying6 said:


> Would we be able to launch at deer creek on the 13th?
> I was told that they do not fill the lake until the 15th? I have no idea about deer creek so any help would be appreciated.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They start filling lake on April 1st but really the Hardings cabin steep boat ramp is only option unless rain floods lake... 207 boat ramp is not good idea until lake is more then half full... Steep ramp will be ok by the 13th...


----------



## COCC

@stumphawg @ying6 I confirmed today that they will begin to fill Deer Creek tomorrow as planned.


----------



## COCC

Remember you can launch from any ramp at the lake. Check in on April 13 for Deer Creek Lake will be at the Main Marina Ramp.


----------



## ying6

Would we be able to launch at deer creek on the 13th? 
I was told that they do not fill the lake until the 15th? I have no idea about deer creek so any help would be appreciated.
Awesome. We are in for the tournaments. This will be a great way to.learn the lake for the upcoming event for anyone on here. Is there anywhere to launch from this weekend? 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Ying6,
If you want to launch this weekend and the lake isnt full, the only place to go would be the ramp over by Hardin Cabin.
Hope this helps,
Ron




ying6 said:


> Would we be able to launch at deer creek on the 13th?
> I was told that they do not fill the lake until the 15th? I have no idea about deer creek so any help would be appreciated.
> Awesome. We are in for the tournaments. This will be a great way to.learn the lake for the upcoming event for anyone on here. Is there anywhere to launch from this weekend?
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ying6

Thanks Ron,
I want to hit it this weekend, I have a 19ft boat I will be taking out. Is Hardin Cabin public? Sorry for the questions, if you ever need anything in central let me know.
Mike


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Mike,
Yes it is public, one of the two State Ramps down there. Take 207 south out of Mt. Sterling and look for a sign that say hardin cabin and you will turn left and go across Deercreek on your way there.

Ron


----------



## COCC

Anyone heading out to Deer Creek this weekend?


----------



## COCC

Just wanted to let everyone know I just got off the phone with the US Army Corps of Engineers and Deer Creek is higher than summer level by about a foot so you will be able to launch from both ramps (Main Marina Ramp or Hardings Cabin).


----------



## ying6

We went out Saturday morning. Water is definitely high enough to launch at any ramp.


----------



## Lundy

How many current registrations for this week at Deer Creek?

Thanks


----------



## COCC

Right now we have 10 teams, but the weather is finally allowing everyone to get outside and take the covers off their boats. Its going to be a nice day on Sunday with a low of 61 and high of 73 so I expect to get more registrations this week.


----------



## COCC

@lundy are you planning to fish this Sunday at Deer Creek?


----------



## COCC

Central Ohio Crappie Circuit's first tournament of the year is tomorrow! Check-in for tomorrow's crappie tournament at Deer Creek Lake is at 6:45, tournament hours are from 7:30am-3:30pm. Going to be great weather just like today, but warmer!! Give me a call if you have any questions 614-636-3386.


----------



## fishslim

How did it go today what we're results?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## COCC

Collier/Woodgeard won the tournament with a 7.74lb bag (8), I will post the results soon. All Tournament results will be posted no later than 2 days after each tournament.


----------



## COCC

Deer Creek was our first tournament this year. The guys all did really well especially given that the wind was blowing 20+ and lake was pretty muddy. 

We will post the tournament results for each tournament here as well as on crappie.com's forum and also on our website at http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/fishing-tournaments.html We will post results no later than 2 days after each tournament. Please check back soon to see the results from Deer Creek!


----------



## COCC

*Deer Creek Lake - April 13, 2014*

1
Collier/ Woodgeard 8 - 7.74 

2
Howard/ Hillberry 8 - 6.04 

3
Clifton/ Lawless 8 - 5.74 

4
Sowers 8 - 5.72 

5
Wendel/ Miller 8 - 5.55 

6
Jones/ Khay 8 - 4.96 

7
Yinger/ Mallon 6 - 4.31 

8
Shepherd 5 - 2.70 

9
Scheiderer/ Ledley 1 - 0.74


----------



## COCC

*Deer Creek Lake - April 13, 2014 - Big Fish *


1 Collier/ Woodgeard 1.34 
2 Wendel/ Miller 1.34 
3 Howard/ Hillberry 1.23 
4 Sowers 1.05 
5 Clifton/ Lawless 0.99 
6 Yinger/ Mallon 0.92 
7 Shepherd 0.86 
8 Jones/ Khay 0.74


----------



## COCC

*Deer Creek Lake - April 13, 2014 - Heaviest Non-Crappie*

Collier/ Woodgeard - Catfish - 18.83lbs


----------



## COCC

Results are posted for the tournament.


----------



## COCC

Full results are here: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/2014-cocc-results.html


Deer Creek Lake - April 13, 2014

1
Collier/ Woodgeard 8 - 7.74 

2
Howard/ Hillberry 8 - 6.04 

3
Clifton/ Lawless 8 - 5.74 

4
Sowers 8 - 5.72 

5
Wendel/ Miller 8 - 5.55 

6
Jones/ Khay 8 - 4.96 

7
Yinger/ Mallon 6 - 4.31 

8
Shepherd 5 - 2.70 

9
Scheiderer/ Ledley 1 - 0.74


----------



## Lundy

Some good catches in less than ideal conditions.

I wish I could have made it. I do plan on fishing a few of these tourneys this year for sure.


----------



## StumpHawg

Congrats to winners! Good job All Sport on running tourney it went well and more numbers would've showed if not for conditions of lake and weather.Good times coming for this circuit!!!


----------



## COCC

Thanks! Glad we missed this snow!!


----------



## COCC

Absolutely everyone did well given the conditions. O'Shay on April 26 will be much better!


----------



## Cut Bait

Oliver, you are doing a great job, looking forward to Oshay. Hopefully we dont get blown off the water again .


----------



## COCC

I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ying6

I haven't had a chance to get on, but I wanted to let you know that the tournament was well run and I look forward to competing in the next few.
I really enjoyed getting a chance to see how the professionals do it at Deer Creek.
Mike


----------



## COCC

Next tournament date is Saturday, April 26th at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir. We will have giveaways for everyone who fishes this tournament.


----------



## COCC

Cast your vote at the O'Shay tourney this Sat. April 26th for the location of the Sept 13 tournament and the Classic location!!


----------



## COCC

Next tournament date is Saturday, April 26th at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir. We will have fishing tackle for every angler who fishes this tournament.


----------



## COCC

Remember each person who fishes O'Shay this Saturday can cast 2 votes for the Sept 13 location as well as the Classic location!


----------



## BobberDownJigs

the first I'm seeing anything on this club! I fish some of the Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club tourney and am 2 hours away from Cbus area, but I hope I can make a tourney! Good Luck guys! Maybe I can work on some kind of sponsor deal for next season with you guys!


----------



## COCC

Forecast for this weekend just keeps getting better and better. Sunshine and light wind, won't be getting blown around like at Deer Creek last week.


----------



## ying6

Do you have the breakdown ready from Saturday? I want people to see that 1st place bag for 8 fish. Wow! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## COCC

Below is the O'Shay results from April 26...for complete results including big fish and heaviest non crappie go to our website at: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/2014-cocc-results.html


----------



## COCC

Collier/ Woodgeard 8.39

Wendell 6.47

Yinger/ Mallon 6.18

Clifton/ Lawless 5.09

Borda/ Bailey 4.93

Howard/ Hillberry 4.51

Shepherd 0.00


----------



## COCC

All above weights are in lbs...there were two really nice slabs pulled in at O'Shay... by Collier/ Woodgeard 1.87lbs (black) and Yinger/ Mallon 1.77 (white)


----------



## COCC

Any fish caught during the COCC will be donated to local soup kitchens and homeless shelters. You can of course keep your fish or release them back into the water after weigh-in as well.


----------



## COCC

Next tournament is this Sunday, May 4 at Buckeye Lake. Check-in and weigh-in are at Liebs Island Ramp but you can launch from any ramp! Tournament hours are 7:30-3:30.


----------



## COCC

We will be giving away fishing equipment at every tournament, this includes a variety of prizes such as Ozark fishing rods, tackle, Charlie Brewers sliders and more!


----------



## Snyd

Wow 8 fish at 7.7lbs - that is pretty good. I hope to make a few tourneys as well if I can get my boat fixed.


----------



## ying6

How did it go yesterday? Planning on Saturday at Hoover if everything goes well.
Ying


----------



## COCC

It went well until the wind really started to pick up around 11am but it was a nice day out though.


----------



## COCC

Will have results posted later on today.


----------



## COCC

*Buckeye Lake
Sunday, May 4, 2014
*
1 - Burley / Crabtree 7.02
2 - Collier / Woodgeard 6.77
3 - Wendel 6.75
4 - Hillberry / Howard 6.12
5 - Briggs / Spears 5.71
6 - Gates/ Hicks 5.37


----------



## COCC

*Buckeye Lake Heaviest Non Crappie
Sunday, May 4, 2014*


Collier/Woodgeard - 3.02 lbs (saugeye)


----------



## COCC

*Buckeye Lake Big Fish
Sunday, May 4, 2014 - (lbs)*


1 - Burley / Crabtree 1.14
2 - Ryan Wendel 1.13
3 - Collier / Woodgeard 1.08
4 - Hillberry / Howard 0.85
5 - Briggs / Spears 0.83


----------



## COCC

@Snyd O'Shay the next week was over 8lbs...two really nice crappie were pulled in 1.87lbs and 1.77lbs best I've seen all year!


----------



## COCC

We will be giving away a 10ft Ozark Signature Series fishing rod at the Hoover Reservoir fishing tournament this Saturday, May 10! Everyone who fishes in the tournament will have an opportunity to win!


----------



## COCC

We will be giving away a 10ft Ozark Signature Series fishing rod at the Hoover Reservoir fishing tournament this Saturday, May 10! Everyone who fishes in the tournament will have an opportunity to win!


----------



## slowtroller

This is a very nice group of crappie fishermen and these tourneys will grow as word spreads.


----------



## ying6

It was a good time at Hoover, should be even better at Alum. Wish I could fish it!


----------



## COCC

*Top 5 Heaviest Bags (lbs)
Hoover Reservoir
Saturday, May 10, 2014*

Collier / Davis - 7.24
Howard / Huines - 6.58
Wendel / Wendel - 6.55
Yinger / Mallon - 5.21
Hicks / Gates - 5.00


----------



## COCC

*Top 4 Heaviest Crappie (lbs)
Hoover Reservoir
Saturday, May 10, 2014*

Yinger / Mallon - 1.31
Collier / Davis - 1.26
Howard / Huines - 1.05
Wendel / Wendel - 0.98


----------



## COCC

*Heaviest Non Crappie
Hoover Reservoir
Saturday, May 10, 2014
*
Collier / Davis - 3.07 lbs (Channel Catfish)


----------



## COCC

Hoover Reservoir results are posted! See you in 2 weeks at Alum Creek Lake on Sunday, May 25!!


----------



## COCC

We will be giving away an Ozark crappie rod at the Alum Creek tournament on Sunday, May 25!


----------



## Mylife614

Looking forward to the Alum Creek tournament, trying to get a few of my buddies to enter as well. 
Oliver if you're running this feed, this is Chad P with BBA 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## COCC

@mylife614 Looking forward to fishing with you this Sunday!


----------



## COCC

Alum Creek Tournament is this Sunday, May 25! Weather looks great (this may the first tournament we don't have to fight the wind!!!)


----------



## COCC

Ozark Signature Series crappie rod will be given away at the Alum and Delaware tournament (May 25 and May 31)...all you have to do is enter the tournament to win!


----------



## COCC

*Heaviest Bags (lbs)
Alum Creek Lake
Sunday, May 25, 2014*

1 Hicks / Gates-6.61
2 Howard / Haines-6.53
3 Kuhn / Rausch-6.33
4 Hillberry / Howard-6.18
5 Briggs-6.17
6 Borda / Bailey-5.70
7 Collier / Woodgeard-5.58
8 Pepper / Stevens-5.12
9 Shephard / Cooper-5.05


----------



## COCC

*Top 5 Heaviest Crappies (lbs)
Alum Creek Lake
Sunday, May 25, 2014*

1 Kuhn / Rausch-1.18
2 Hicks / Gates-1.05
3 Briggs-1.02
4 Howard / Huines-1.00
5 Hillberry / Howard-0.94


----------



## COCC

*Heaviest Non Crappie
Alum Creek Lake
Sunday, May 25, 2014*

Shephard / Cooper - 7.18lbs (Carp)


----------



## COCC

The results from the Alum fishing tournament are now posted in another thread in the tournament discussion forum.


----------



## COCC

The next COCC tournament is this Saturday, May 31 at Delaware Lake. As with every tournament we will be giving away an Ozark Signature Series Crappie Rod, tackle and MORE!


----------



## COCC

*Heaviest Bags (lbs)
Delaware Lake
Saturday, May 31, 2014*

1 Briggs / Burley-8.02
2 Hicks / Gates-6.35
3 Woodgeard / Woodgeard-6.18
4 Howard / Needs-6.10
5 Kuhn / Rausch-6.09
6 Hillberry / Howard-5.48
7 Wendel / Wendel-5.09
8 Collier / Davis-4.25
9 Clifton / Lawless-4.20
10 Shephard-3.25


----------



## COCC

*Top 5 Heaviest Crappies
Delaware Lake
Saturday, May 31, 2014*

1 Howard / Needs-1.39
2 Briggs / Burley-1.32
3 Hillberry / Howard-1.08
4 Kuhn / Rausch-1.01
5 Hicks / Gates-0.98


----------



## COCC

*Heaviest Non Crappie
Delaware Lake
Saturday, May 31, 2014*

Howard / Needs 2.35 lbs - Channel Catfish


----------



## COCC

The Central Ohio Crappie Circuit will resume Sunday, September 14 at CJ Brown Reservoir near Springfield, OH just west of Columbus. You can register before the tournament or the morning of. Visit the tournament website for more information or DM.

The following tournament is Sunday, September 21 at Indian Lake.

See you soon!


----------



## COCC

The Central Ohio Crappie Circuit will resume Sunday, September 14 at CJ Brown Reservoir and the following week on Sunday, September 21 at Indian Lake. 

100% payback. Besides paying out 100% there will be goody bags, snacks and prizes for every angler! Additionally we will have fishing poles and more as door prizes that everyone will have an opportunity to win! 

For more information visit the tournament website at: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/fishing-tournaments.html


----------



## COCC

The Central Ohio Crappie Circuit will resume Sunday, September 14 at CJ Brown Reservoir and the following week on Sunday, September 21 at Indian Lake. 

100% payback. Besides paying out 100% there will be goody bags, snacks and prizes for every angler! Additionally we will have fishing poles and more as door prizes that everyone will have an opportunity to win! 

For more information visit the tournament website at: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/fishing-tournaments.html


----------



## COCC

Look forward to seeing everyone at CJ Brown tomorrow. Tournament is from 8-4. Weigh in at 4:30pm. Going to have goody bags, snacks and prizes for every angler! Additionally we will have fishing poles and more as door prizes that everyone will have an opportunity to win! 

We will have crappie kits for everyone fishing Indian Lake next Sunday.


----------



## Polaris2004

Hi, Im planning on fishing the indian lake tourney with my buddy on sunday. This will be our first tourney with you guys. Looking forward to it the fish have been biting pretty good. From what I have read we need to register at the moundwood ramp sunday morning at 6:45. I just wanted to double check and make sure that was correct? Thanks


----------



## COCC

Hi @polaris2004 good to hear. Yes Moundwood Ramp the 6:45 was the spring time. The fall fishing hours are pushed back 30min and are 8am-4pm. Weigh-in is at 4:30. You can check-in and launch starting at 7:15am. Once you launch you can head out to your spot and it's on the honor system to start fishing at 8am. There's a great group of anglers who fish the tournaments, I know they as well as myself are looking forward to meeting you both. 

Let me know if you have any questions. See you Sunday!


----------



## COCC

Results for CJ Brown yesterday will be posted in the Central Ohio Crappie Circuit Results thread later today, they are posted now on the tournament website: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/fishing-tournaments.html.


----------



## COCC

*Heaviest Bags (lbs)
CJ Brown Reservoir
Sunday, September 14, 2014*

1 Hillberry / Richards - 5.07 
2 Briggs / Burley - 4.14 
3 Hicks / Gates - 3.85
4 Woodgeard / Woodgeard - 3.83
5 Collier / Davis - 3.79 
6 Impson / Nixon - 3.46


----------



## COCC

*Top 5 Heaviest Crappies
CJ Brown Reservoir
Sunday, September 14, 2014*

1 Briggs / Burley - 0.79
2 Hillberry / Richards - 0.67
3 Impson / Nixon - 0.64
4 Woodgeard / Woodgeard - 0.60
5 Hicks / Gates - 0.56


----------



## COCC

*Heaviest Non Crappie
CJ Brown Reservoir
Sunday, September 14, 2014*

Hillberry / Richards - 2.83 lbs - Channel Catfish


----------



## COCC

Results for the Central Ohio Crappie Circuit at CJ Brown Reservoir this past Sunday are now posted in the COCC Results thread under tournament discussion. Next week is Indian Lake on Sunday, Sept 21 from 8-4 at Moundwood Ramp. There will be crappie kits, snacks, door prizes and more for all anglers!


----------



## COCC

Next week is Indian Lake on Sunday, Sept 21 from 8-4 at Moundwood Ramp. There will be crappie kits, snacks, door prizes and more for all anglers!


----------



## ying6

How did this tournament go yesterday


----------



## COCC

It went well but it was windy...3ft waves out there. I thought we would see you out there yesterday.


----------



## COCC

Results will be posted later today on the tourney website at: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/fishing-tournaments.html and also on the COCC results thread in the tournament forum.


----------



## COCC

Results for Indian Lake will be posted on this thread.


----------



## ying6

Life got in the way this year.. wish I could have made it. 
Hope to be able to fish the classic at alum even if I can't win the overall.


----------



## COCC

*Top 3 Heaviest Bags (lbs)
Indian Lake
Sunday, September 21, 2014*


1st Collier / Woodgeard - 4.67 

2nd Powell / Brenneman - 4.63 

3rd Kimmel / Gooding - 4.44


----------



## COCC

*Top 2 Heaviest Crappie
Indian Lake
Sunday, September 21, 2014*

1st Collier / Woodgeard - .81 

2nd Powell / Brenneman - .53


----------



## COCC

*Heaviest Non Crappie
Indian Lake
Sunday, September 21, 2014*

Shephard / Thwaite - 3.74lbs - Flathead Catfish


----------



## COCC

The 2014 Central Ohio Crappie Circuit will conclude next Saturday, October 4th at Alum Creek Lake with the Classic! EVERYONE is welcome to fish regardless of whether you have fished a tournament this year or not. There will be two divisions. The 1st division is for fisherman who have qualified for the Classic Pot and the door prizes and the 2nd division is for anyone who has fished fewer than 5 tournaments. As always payback is 100% however the 1st division will pay back even more: 100% plus 15% of all prior tournament registration in 2014. There is no member fee to fish this tournament. You can pre-register at: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/fishing-tournaments.html or register at the dock (cash only) the morning of the tournament (Cheshire Ramp) on Saturday, October 4th. Registration is $30 for an individual or $55 for a team of 2. Please visit the website above for more information. If you have any questions you can reach someone from All Sport FUNdamentals via email at: [email protected] or call 614-6363-FUN (386). See you at Alum Saturday, October 4th!


----------



## COCC

You can still fish Alum. We have 2 divisions, one for the guys who fished at least 5 tourneys and another for those who haven't fished or have fished fewer than 5.


----------



## COCC

Hope everything is ok with you and your family! Was going to fish the OGF tourney this weekend but was reminded by the mrs that we had a wedding. Look forward to seeing you Oct. 4.


----------



## COCC

The 2014 Central Ohio Crappie Circuit will conclude next Saturday, October 4th at Alum Creek Lake with the Classic! EVERYONE is welcome to fish regardless of whether you have fished a tournament this year or not. There will be two divisions. The 1st division is for fisherman who have qualified for the Classic Pot and the door prizes and the 2nd division is for anyone who has fished fewer than 5 tournaments. As always payback is 100% however the 1st division will pay back even more: 100% plus 15% of all prior tournament registration in 2014. There is no member fee to fish this tournament. 

You can pre-register at: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/fishing-tournaments.html register at the dock (cash only) the morning of the tournament (Cheshire Ramp) on Saturday, October 4th. Registration is $30 for an individual or $55 for a team of 2. Please visit the website above for more information. If you have any questions you can reach someone from All Sport FUNdamentals via email at: [email protected] or call 614-6363-FUN (386). See you at Alum Saturday, October 4th!


----------



## Lundy

How many do you expect to be fishing the non qualifying division?

I am considering fishing it but if there are only going to be a few boats I will probably have to pass.


----------



## ying6

I don't remember the rules, but i think it would be fun to be able to figure out a way to get everyone involved.


----------



## COCC

@Lundy most teams register in the morning so it's hard to tell but I am anticipating 10-15 boats.


----------



## COCC

Had a wedding yesterday so couldn't fish the OGF tourney...how did it go?


----------



## COCC

@ying6 anyone can fish the Classic this weekend regardless of how many tourney's they have fished even if they haven't fished a COCC tourney this year.


----------



## COCC

Anyone who wants to fish can do so by boat or kayak individually $30 or as a team $55... preregister online at the event website http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/fishing-tournaments.html or register in 5 minutes at the dock in the morning.


----------



## Lundy

As of now I plan on fishing your event.


----------



## COCC

Only a few days until the final tournament of the season. Everyone is welcome to fish and registration can be done prior to fishing or the morning of the event at Cheshire Ramp in just a few minutes. See you Saturday, Oct 4! 

Questions? Check out the tournament website in the above post or call the tournament director at 614-636-3386.


----------



## Lundy

Fishslim and I will see you on Saturday


----------



## COCC

Look forward to seeing you Saturday!


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH

What time is registration at the dock on Saturday and once you are checked in and registered can you launch at a different ramp. (Ex: Galena)


----------



## COCC

Check-in is at 7:15am at Cheshire Ramp, you can launch from any ramp once you are checked in.


----------



## COCC

Fishing hours are 8-4 and you have 30 min after that, you have to be back by 430 at Cheshire for the weigh-in.


----------



## Snyd

Would love to be there but my son has baseball practice and if canceled due to rain I have to go watch my daughter cheer for the canal jv team. Good luck!


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH

Are you able to weigh in early if you want to catch the Buckeye game or if the rain comes?


----------



## COCC

Won't be able to weigh-in until 4:30, normally set up 1/2 hour before that but that is the only time to weigh-in. The tournament hours are 8-4 with the weigh-in at 4:30. The Buckeye's play at noon so you could fish, go watch the game and still fish another hour or just come to the weigh-in after the game if you would like.


----------



## Snyd

Looks like it's going to be a little windy tomorrow - for those that will be out becarefull.


----------



## Snyd

How did the tournament go?


----------



## COCC

It was windy but not as bad as Indian a few weeks back!


----------



## COCC

Tourney went well, Alum produced fish for those who knew where to find them!


----------



## COCC

We had many guys back out/no show, I'm attributing that to the wind, cold, sleet and hail! May have even snowed at one point


----------



## COCC

Gates and Hicks won the tourney with over 8lbs for 8 fish. Results will be posted on here and the tourney website on Tuesday: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/2014-cocc-results.html


----------



## ying6

I know of at least 3 boats that didn't show because of the conditions.


----------



## Lundy

It wasn't so much the conditions as thinking there would only be 2-3 boats in the non championship side of the tourney with those conditions

How many boats were there in the championship and non championship groups?


----------



## Lundy

Congratulations to Gates and Hicks!!!!


----------



## ying6

I guess I should have been more specific. The conditions I was taking about wasn't the weather.


----------



## Snyd

While I was at my sons baseball practice I was thinking man I am glad I am not out in this crap. Then I realized I was out in this crap watching my sons baseball practice. I kept thinking they would cancel practice but nope. 
Congrats to gates/hicks awesome job.


----------



## COCC

6 teams qualified, 4 were in the non qualifier group but knew of and were expecting 21 boats of people who had verbally committed. Weather was less than ideal but unfortunately it seemed like that was the case all year with heavy wind and or rain on most tournament dates. I'm going to start praying for good weather in 2015 right now!


----------



## COCC

*Top 5 Heaviest Bags (lbs)
Alum Creek Lake
Saturday, October 4, 2014
*


1 - Hicks / Gates - 8.45 

2 - Briggs / Burley - 7.89 

3 - Hillberry / Howard - 5.82 

4 - Collier / Woodgeard - 5.26

5 - Shepherd - 1.69


----------



## COCC

*Top 4 Heaviest Crappie
Alum Creek Lake
Saturday, October 4, 2014*


1 - Hicks / Gates - 1.53

2 - Briggs / Burley - 1.38

3 - Collier / Woodgeard - 1.10

4 - Hillberry / Howard - 1.03


----------



## COCC

Thanks to all the sponsors and participants of the 2014 Central Ohio Crappie Circuit! If you have any feedback regarding the circuit please email: [email protected]. Thanks very much see you in 2015!


----------



## Lundy

Those were great catches in that weather. Congrats to Gates and Hicks and Briggs and Burley, very, very nice, especially the big fish. Were they blacks or whites?

I hope to participate in a few of your tourneys next year.


----------

